# Lmc box mod panels



## Cor (28/2/17)

Hi ime looking for lmc box mod pannels @ a pretoria vape shop walk in if possible.
Many thanx
Regards 
Cor


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/3/17)

Cor said:


> Hi ime looking for lmc box mod pannels @ a pretoria vape shop walk in if possible.
> Many thanx
> Regards
> Cor



Our kiosk at Parkview Shopping Centre in Moreleta Park doesn't have any in stock but we can get a set to them next week if you want. We have the green and multi-colour versions


----------



## Maxxis (1/3/17)

Unfortunately not in PTA but we do have blue and green in stock at R195 a set!

JHB based


----------

